# Pump noise in the tank



## MclarenMP (Jun 20, 2005)

I have concerns about pump vibration noise inside my tank, specifically for potential stress issues with the fish/inverts.

My setup is 180 gal fresh planted. Two overflows in the back draining to a 20 gallon sump in the bottom. I have two Quiet One 6000 pumps suspended about 1/4 inch off the bottom of the sump with rubber pads on the bottom of the pumps. They are hard plumbed with 1 inch schd. 40 PVC to seperate manifolds into the tank that is stepped down to 1/2 inch and then 1/4 inch openings. I believe that most of the noise is transmitted through the pipes and not the stand. I understand that using flexible tubing to plumb the tank would probably solve the issue but I would really like to stay with PVC. 

Has anyone run into a reasonable fix for this? Would maybe a short run of about 6 inches of tubing resolve most of it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Where is the actual noise coming from? From the natural water overflow, or the return?


----------



## MclarenMP (Jun 20, 2005)

The return. I believe the vibration is being carried up from the pump through the piping and into the manifold in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

How heavy is the pump? Try weighting it down a little to stop it from slightly bouncing around.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

or build a little hammock for it, to suspend it and keep all vibes from transmitting


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Good idea TOS.

and BTW, flexible tubing is not only sometimes quieter, but less stressful for the pump.


----------

